# can someone please help me



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

hey im elizabeth. i have a male and a female betta fish and i really need help i have been trying to mate them for about 2 weeks now and nothing. my female isnt getting full of eggs but my male is ready.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope you've done a lot of research on breeding betta's,

If you are successful you are very likely to have hundreds of babies,
and within a short while ALL males will have to be separated to their own tanks.
Thats alot of tanks, and alot of work..

and then what about homing these babies should they survive, 

"they say" you need live food to feed the young when they hatch, and it needs to be ready well before the babies arrive otherwise your just sending the young to a sure death.

I don't mean to sound harsh but if you've only got two fish then you need more experience before jumping into contemplating breeding...

seems so many people get a betta or two and then want to jump into breeding them,

I have probably close to a hundred by now and it's still something I would not enter into lightly..


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

what are you saying i should have more than one female and one male to mate with each other?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> what are you saying i should have more than one female and one male to mate with each other?


??? I think you missed my point altogether..

I'm saying I think you probably need to do a lot more research into this and all it entitles before attempting to breed them.

When the female is ready they say she develops vertical lines on her body.
Your female may be to old,
Not all are compatible with each other,
Betta breeding often results in many failed attempts,

Sorry but just having you ask this original question tells me you need to do more research before you try this mating bit..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can't just throw them in together and let nature take its course. The male and female should be conditioned first then allowed to see each other and get used to each other before actually putting them together.


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

they arent in a tank together they are in a different tank and she has been getting virticle lines and i have read alot. i think you missed my question all together. and i think that just cause you have breeded betta that you think that noone else can. and you dont know if i have read alot or not just cause i asked that question. this is why they have a forum post so people can ask questions.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Then I wish you all the best.
Good luck!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

hey im elizabeth. i have a male and a female betta fish and i really need help i have been trying to mate them for about 2 weeks now and nothing. my female isnt getting full of eggs but my male is ready.


This is YOUR original post.........From reading this i would have assumed you have the fish together, i also would have assumed you havent read about breeding bettas since your posting a question here about it.......Sorry for assuming, but everyone else did the same thing........assumed.........

Why do you want to breed fish that have hundreds of fry and will all eventually need there own home......i agree with Chicklet, are you ready for alot of little individual containers everywhere in your house?....Have you any experience breediing any kind of fish?........Its alot of work, and im thinking with bettas, its probably more work than other fish species.......Especially with the live feed the fry need (I wasnt aware of that)

Dont get me wrong, my intent here is not to bash or criticize you, but with your first post, it left alot of unanswered questions that other members were concerned about before you go down a untraveled road........


----------



## elizabethjbrown (Apr 9, 2009)

well i have a lot of people who want to buy them from me cause i am going to sell them for only a dollar. so i am not going to have hundreds of fish around my house.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Are they near each other to where she can see him, Im just begginning but from what Ive read she has to be able to see him to get her "ready" and she will make eggs, then he will make a bubble nest to let you know hes ready, then when they spawn remove the female so she wont eat them, then the male puts the eggs in a nest(maybe, idk). Then they hatch and you feed the fry, infurosia(or something like that, I cant spell) that you should be growing for a while now. Then once they get big enough you can tell if their male or female you seperate them.

I know you probably knew that but I told you everything I know so it might help.


----------



## 6BettaMom (Apr 11, 2009)

Breeding is a fascinating thing to do for sure, but I think what everyone is getting at is - are you prepared to take care of the fry till they reach a mature enough age to be adopted out? You could easily end up with over a hundred baby bettas. They will need clean water, appropriate food, and as was mentioned before, they will eventually need to be separated into individual containers of some sort. Do you have 100 people that would be willing to buy your bettas and take good care of them? Just remember that they are living creatures and not toys. This undertaking shouldn't be taken lightly - it can very easily get overwhelming!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

agreed. Plus you will need more than 100 containers to keep them in till mature. U can't sell them at birth


----------

